# Best 3DS Harvest Moon Game?



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

I have $40 in Eshop and I wanna get a harvest moon game or rune factory 4. 

What's the best 3ds harvest moon game?

And what should I get, the best 3ds harvest moon game or rune factory 4?

(I can't make up my mind xD)


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

*A New Beginning
*
Imo anyway, I know a lot of people agree but say the tutorial is a pain, but I thought it blended in pretty well and it didn't take nearly as long as people made it out to seem. I'd still personally go for Harvest Moon over Rune Factory but that's also imo haha Nothing wrong with RF.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2015)

I believe Harvest Moon: A New Beginning is quite a bit better than Tale of Two Towns, and I'm not sure about the newest one.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

n64king said:


> *A New Beginning
> *
> Imo anyway, I know a lot of people agree but say the tutorial is a pain, but I thought it blended in pretty well and it didn't take nearly as long as people made it out to seem. I'd still personally go for Harvest Moon over Rune Factory but that's also imo haha Nothing wrong with RF.


Nice to hear your opinion :3 I should make a poll xD


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

Steer clear of Tale of Two Towns for 3DS, it's known to freeze and glitch up a lot. If that game ends up appealing to you there's a DS version that's the same except the 3D and it's stable. No idea why they never patched it... unless they did by now and everyone gave up on it :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

n64king said:


> Steer clear of Tale of Two Towns for 3DS, it's known to freeze and glitch up a lot. If that game ends up appealing to you there's a DS version that's the same except the 3D and it's stable. No idea why they never patched it... unless they did by now and everyone gave up on it :/



Ah I see. How's the new one that just came out? Lost valley or something?


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ah I see. How's the new one that just came out? Lost valley or something?



Mediocre. I don't see many people talking about it now. Reviews are kinda bad also if you like to take those into consideration


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Lost Valley is bad. Tale of Two Towns is bad. 
Invest in A New Beginning. Rune Factory isn't all it's cracked up to be, harvest moon with a sword and 10,000 hours more pointless talking


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

Harvest Moon GB 1 or 3 that's in the virtual console for 3DS are nice too if you're into old ones.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Feb 21, 2015)

Obviously, Rune Factory 4. It's great game, with lot of dialogues, town events, vioce acting is great, characters are more lively than HM ones or I should rather say more 'anime' like. It has a few glitches (when you reset a lot especially) and a few typos. But if you don't like dungeon crawling I guess you should rather play HM.

I heard, A New Beginning has daily cutscenes which you can't skip and you must to watch them over and over again unless you leave your farm before that happens. There is some typos like people saying a coin was delicious or something. Keep in mind that I didn't play the game, so those might be not exactly accurate.

I would just wait for Story of Season instead. I think release date is 31 March.

Edit: I forgot to mention that Tale of Two Town is one of the worst HMs.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

I've only ever played ToTT, but I'd advise you to not get it. While the eShop version cleared up the glitching that the physical version had, it's not a very enjoyable game. The plot is silly, and you basically have to choose between farming and ranching, which is a hassle even when you reopen the tunnel between the towns. 

The Lost Valley isn't actually a Harvest Moon title; it was created by Natsume, the former localizers of Harvest Moon/ Bokujou Monogatari, and I've heard really bad things about it. Not worth wasting your time on it, and tbh it's not worth wasting your money on if it winds up encouraging them to create more. 

Your best bet is probably ANB, which I've heard good things about. People have their complaints about the tutorials, but from what I understand, they're not really that bad in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh I just seen story of seasons 0.0 May wait for that one :3 Still looking for Opinions xD

I'm 99% sure I'm not getting ToTT lol

I may get ANB if story of seasons dosnt look very good

And I have some hope for LW since of how adorable it looks :3

The first harvest moon I played for a wonderful life for the GameCube when I was young and i loved It. I love ACNL and Fantasy life, do you think if like harvest moon or rune factory better?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh I just seen story of seasons 0.0 May wait for that one :3 Still looking for Opinions xD
> 
> I'm 99% sure I'm not getting ToTT lol
> 
> ...



I've never played a Rune Factory game, but my friend really enjoyed them when the series was first starting. All I can say is that it has more of a plot than a regular HM game, so if you're looking for an RPG that still has sim elements, go for that. If you're just looking for a good old farming sim, go with Harvest Moon. 

And it's funny that you should mention AWL, because that's probably my least favorite lol. I've never been able to get past chapter two, no matter who I marry. Maybe someday.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Feb 21, 2015)

I doubt SoS will be worse than ANB. HM games tends to be glitchy, so remakes or later games similar to previous ones are better + more issues fixed. Not to mention that Natsume translations quality from game to game was getting worse, so people hope that Xseed will make wonderful job as they did with RF4.

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful that they translated many HM for us, but typos like "Yaks to the animal land, to the Animal Sanctuary?" just throw me off.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm torn between recommending _A New Beginning_ or _Rune Factory 4_. I greatly enjoyed both games and got countless hours of playtime out of them. I suppose it depends on where your interests lie. Do you like RPG elements in the story/gameplay or do you prefer it to be a straight up farming/courting/festival Slice-of-life kind of thing? I think both definitely have their strong appeal, for different reasons. ANB does have a lot of tutorial, but I still found the game highly enjoyable to play and I didn't feel the cut-scenes were too annoying after the main tutorial was done with.

And as has already been said, it probably wouldn't hurt to wait for _Story of Seasons_ if you lean toward the farming/slice-of-life simulations. 

It's up to you, though! Sorry if this doesn't help. It just largely depends on your own preferences.


----------



## Holla (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd personally wait for Story of Seasons. I've played both A New Beginning and Rune Factory 4, both are great games, but yeah. ANB I've played through pretty much everything that you can do, but it's too easy and too tutorial heavy. Rune Factory 4 is great too, but for some reason I've lost interest part way through the 2nd arc, plus so many events occur randomly like marriage and the trigger for the third arc, you could easily be stuck for a whole in game year just waiting for one of those to happen. Story of Seasons on the other hand looks promising. I plan on getting it off the eshop on release which is March 31st. I've heard rumours of being able to skip the tutorials if you choose, and some things such as making money appears to be a bit more challenging (it was way too easy in ANB). Plus out of the 3 games I've mentioned I think SOS has the best choice of characters and marriage candidates. But in the end it's your choice go with your gut, but if I were you I'd wait for Story of Seasons. ^.^


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 22, 2015)

I think I'm going to wait on Story of Seasons. But I'm going to watch gameplay and reviews of all of them, and then make my final desicion.


----------



## heatherbrieanna (May 14, 2016)

*Which did you choose*



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I think I'm going to wait on Story of Seasons. But I'm going to watch gameplay and reviews of all of them, and then make my final desicion.



So here I am a year later trying to decide which harvest moon game to get between ANB and SoS. I love Animal Crossing too, by the way! I just got a 3DS XL and the first game I bought was ACNL. Now I am looking forward to getting a Harvest Moon one but I'm so conflicted, just as you were. Hopefully you see this and respond as I'd like to purchase tomorrow!


----------



## Chrystina (May 14, 2016)

wait this thread is a year old?


anyways SOS > ANB


----------



## Venn (May 15, 2016)

Alexi said:


> wait this thread is a year old?
> 
> 
> anyways SOS > ANB



Yes, yes it is.
Get SOS. I have gotten it, and enjoyed the little time I played it so far.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Haha, looking at this thread after a year XD. 

I did end up getting Story of Seasons! At first I was super confused, but a week ago I made a new save file and started playing and I'm really enjoying it!


----------

